# Traditional Kills 2015



## SELFBOW

#1




#2 Chick Wma, selfbow


#3 1970 Kodiak Hunter



#4 Stone Point, Rivercane, Osage selfbow



#5 1957 Bear Polar , Razorhead, Vintage Bear arrow 

#6 60s Grizzly


#7 61 Kodiak, spoon point 


1-26



Feb 2nd


Feb 12. 6 more


Feb 17 "Sweet Pea"


Feb 19






Feb 24 #8


3-17


4-18




5-2


----------



## Allen Oliver

*2015 harvest*

#1 Back Yard Rabbit. Diamond Back long bow , Zwickey 125 Tipped Fir arrow.


----------



## Tailfeather

aaaaa


----------



## ClovisSports

*# 2 for 2015*

This little piggy is # 2 for the year.  Preceded by an Armadillo (no pictures).

"Royal" by Jeffery Archery- 57# @28"
250 grain 2 blade broad head- don't know what kind
full length carbons


----------



## sawtooth

pig #1
Toelke Chinook
Fir arrow
Bear Razorhead


----------



## sawtooth

Pigs #2 & #3
Martin X200 recurve
Easton XX75 2016
Bear Razorheads


----------



## sawtooth

Pig #4
Martin X200 Recurve
Easton XX75 2016
Magnus II


----------



## sawtooth

my very first turkey EVER. 
3-21-15
Martin X-200 recurve
douglas fir arrow
Zwickey Eskimo


----------



## chenryiv

March 22, 2015
Howard Hill "Tembo"
GoldTip 3555 w/Simmons Land Shark


----------



## chenryiv

March 26,2015
Black Widow PSR
Surewood Douglas Fir w/Grizzly Instinct Broadhead


----------



## sawtooth

Pig #5 for 2015
Big JIm Buffalo bow
Surewood fir that I made
Magnus 125


----------



## sawtooth

Pig # 6 for 2015
Toelke Chinook 51@28
Easton 2016
Magnus II, Grizzly 130gr single bevel


----------



## Todd Cook

That's a nice one! What are those funny looking green arrows?


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Is that a sow or boar Dendy. Either one would not drag too easy. I bet the corn field is in a mess. I've been checking a corn field but it's just starting ears. They planted it real late. It's so dang hot to get out there after them right now but we do it.

Martin you better get cracking.


----------



## sawtooth

Pig #7 for 2015
Big Jim Buffalo longbow
tapered cedar arrow
Magnus II 125gr.


----------



## Stickman1

Good shootin guys that's awsome


----------



## dm/wolfskin

*A few critters*

A start.


----------



## stick-n-string

3 piece buffalo, 50#@26, 125g magnus stinger


----------



## Barebowyer

well done...very nice...WMA?


----------



## stick-n-string

Barebowyer said:


> well done...very nice...WMA?



Yes


----------



## sawtooth

Big Jim Buffalo longbow
Douglas Fir arrow
Grizzly 130gr. single bevel


----------



## sawtooth

opening day doe and buck...
Sept 12th 2015
Big JIm buffalo longbow 50@28
Douglas fir arrows
Magnus 125gr heads


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys

*2015 doe number one*

Big Jim Longbow
Douglas Fir Arrows
Woodsman 3 blade up front


----------



## sawtooth

DEER #3 FOR 2015
martin x-200 recurve
tapered cedar from Wapiti
Magnus II 125


----------



## chenryiv

JD Berry "Vixen"
Surewood-Douglas Fir Shaft
Grizzly Broadhead


----------



## Shane Whitlock

*Wma doe*

20 yards with samick recurve and Magnus II head.


----------



## sawtooth

Deer #4 FOR 2015
MArtin X-200 recurve
Cedar arrow
Magnus II 125gr


----------



## Munkywrench

3 years of fun and heartache finally paid off
Gene Sanders Mantis Hunter
Warrior 340
Zwicky escalite


----------



## sawtooth

deer #5 for 2015
Martin X200 recurve
cedar arrows from wapiti
magnus II 125gr


----------



## chenryiv

September 14. 2015
64" JD Berry "Vixen"
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft
Grizzly Broadhead


----------



## chenryiv

September 22, 2015
64" JD Berry "Vixen"
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft
Grizzly Broadhead


----------



## chenryiv

September 27,2015
64" JD Berry "Morningstar" 54# @ 25"
Surewood Douglas Fir Shaft
Grizzly Broadhead


----------



## Hoyt

*Couple of Does*

Season came in here Thursday 1st. Killed a couple of Does behind house in National Forest, one first afternoon and bottom picture next morning.

Border Covert Hunter 47#, 62"lg., 340 FMJ, Simmons Tree Sharks. Full penetration on both. They were around 17 steps and ran about 40 and 50 yds.


----------



## Vance Henry

Warren County doe on the family farm.


----------



## chenryiv

Oct 2, 3015
62" Northern Mist "Whisper"
Surewood Shaft
Grizzly Broadhead
Lucky Red Bandana


----------



## Barebowyer

Dakota Pro Hunter Recurve, 50@30.5", Easton FMJ 400 135 grain Simmons Landshark.  20 yards!


----------



## sawtooth

Deer #6 for 2015


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

Tiny lil doe but I was glad to take her broke the ice finally 
Bob lee stick 57# @28"
Gt5575 165gr tree shark with 35gr glue on adapter


----------



## Lane_H

First of the year 
Toelke Whip 48#@27
165g. Simmon landsharks


----------



## stick-n-string

Big Jim 3 piece Buffalo
50#@26 3555 gold Blems
125 magnus stinger


----------



## Stump Shooter

10/21/15 Will's first Trad deer 45lb Trad Tech Titan
175grn Woodsman up front


----------



## Stump Shooter

10/21/15 45lb DAS DALA, 200grn Woodsman


----------



## Stump Shooter

10/23/15 8pt 45lb DAS DALA
Tree Shark broadhead
Gold Tip 3555


----------



## jerry russell

02-08-2015
Henry County Georgia
Black Widow PSAX
51@28 Stinger Head


----------



## jerry russell

10-24-15
Monroe County Georgia
Black Widow PSAX
51@28 Stinger Head


----------



## Shane Whitlock

*Dillo*

Got him at 15 yards digging up the yard


----------



## jerry russell

Monroe County
11/08/2015
Black Widow MA 
Nativ 2 blade


----------



## Jake Allen

September 26 Doe
Tradtech with BF Extreme Limbs, 44 pounds
500 spine carbon with a 175 grain Mag 1
Double Lunged Pass-thru, quick kill


----------



## Jake Allen

Nov 4 
South Georgia


----------



## Stephen Dendy

Henry County
11/07/15
Black Widow KBX
50@28
Magnus Stinger


----------



## chenryiv

Nov 20, 2015
JD Berry " Vixen"
Surewood Shaft
Glue-on Badger Broadhead


----------



## Allen Oliver

*2015 #1*

Spike
Coastal Bend Longbow
Fir arrow and 125 grain woodsman broadhead.


----------



## Allen Oliver

*#2 2015*

Doe 12 yard shot. Samick Nighthawk Recurve with 45lb limbs and Fir arrow with 125 Woodsman on the tip.


----------



## Barebowyer

Christmas Eve Bushytails


----------



## chenryiv

1/30/16 - Extended Season 
66" Howard Hill "Cheetah" 54"@26
Surewood Douglas Fir w/Ace Standard Broadhead


----------



## chenryiv

1/9/16
Chickasawhatchee WMA 
Howard Hill "Half-Breed" 64" 60# @ 28"
Surewood Douglas fir w/Grizzly BH


----------

